
Google Will Fab Open-Source Chips for Free - krisgenre
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/03/open_chip_hardware/
======
gnabgib
The register's overview is pretty good, more details at the [fossi-
foundation]([https://fossi-foundation.org/2020/06/30/skywater-
pdk](https://fossi-foundation.org/2020/06/30/skywater-pdk))

